# Doesnt Lightroom Show Detailed Shot Info (EXIF) When One Needs To Refer To It ?



## plainman007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Doesnt Lightroom show the shot settings and file info in detail ? 

All i can see is some very basic info in the uppermost part of the develop > tool tab. 

Even canons free zoom browser software shows a transparent overlay with as much info about the current picture that you'd like to have displayed (you can choose which elements youd like shown from the pref settings) as an overlay when you click the display info button from the toolbar. Once clicked as you browse pics the info keeps showing for each respective picture. 

Is there anyway this can be done from within adobe lightroom. 

Thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

In the Library module, on the right side, there is a Metadata panel.  This can show just a little, or a lot, of the metadata associated with the photo.  Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## plainman007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Ive seen that and it doesnt show as detailed info as the Canon's free zoom browser shows. It doesnt show lens type etc. It can show only 4 lines of info. Most repetitive and choices repea the same info which further emphasises the difficulty. Also it has some bugs i guess. I had a set of images where it shows the lens used for certain images, but wont show lens used for the very next pic etc. All were  taken with the same lens and around the same time.  :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 25, 2011)

The Exif section of the Metadata panel can show a lot more than just '4 lines of info'. Here's a screenshot of some of the metadata from one of my files:




Straight out of the camera I would expect you to be able to see all this info if the camera has recorded it. What can muddy the waters is when the files are processed by other software, because what you subsequently see in Lightroom will depend on what that other software has passed along. For example in my test catalog I have a bunch of jpegs which are showing only *one *line of info in the Exif panel, which I'm guessing is because I exported these files from my main catalog for test purposes and had chosen to 'Minimize Metadata' during the export.


----------



## Hepburnia (Feb 25, 2011)

If you choose exif & iptc you'll see more data than you can shake a stick at...


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember that a lot of this extra EXIF information - and not just weird stuff - is recorded in the image file in non-standard fields, often in "MakerNotes". It varies between camera maker, often between camera models, and often isn't publicly-documented. That's why the camera makers' own software can (usually) display this information. So while it's a shame that Adobe doesn't show more camera-written metadata, hopefully you can see why.

John


----------



## plainman007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for your early replies.

TNG > I do understand that it shows you more than four lines. But where, only within the library panel right. When i work, im mostly in the DEVELOP tab and there it shows you only 4 lines. The four lines can be customized using CTRL+J which itself shows only 4 options and a second set of 4 options. And you can sycle thru them using the "I" key. Most are repetitive. I tried numerous combinations and it doesnt show anything more than basic info such as the exposure triangle values and maybe if lucky, which lens and capture program mode was used.

I was thinking it would be able to show as much as zoombrowser shows you. For example, Canons ZBrowser shows you whether NR status, Picture style used, WB info, IS Status, and loads of other info. Agreed most of this may be canon specific info. Is that the reason why it cant read this from the metadata in the pic ? Maybe that data is canon specific and hence the ZBrowser software is able to read and display that info ? Im just guessing anyway.

Hepburnia > As ive explained above to TNG, Even with IPTC enabled i dont think it shows you the data and elements im reffering to.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't fully understanding your issue. In fact, it seems like you have two issues: you want to see more of the metadata that Lightroom can show you, and secondly you want to be able to see it while in the develop module.

Regarding the first, I think John Beardsworth has already explained that.

Regarding the second, Lightroom was designed with a modular approach (Library, Develop, Print, etc) and as such the main metadata section was placed in the Library module, as I guess this made more sense to the designers and is certainly more in keeping perhaps with the 'library' concept. So, if this aspect bothers you all I can suggest is that you make a feature request to Adobe.....there is a link to the official Adobe feature-request form at the top of each forum page.


----------



## plainman007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure. Thanks a lot for trying to help. Im new to lightroom. But i think i can get by with some help from members like you. Thanks again.


----------

